

Ask HN: Does anyone know who or what wvsessionid is? - jrs235

I&#x27;ve noticed in our logs that someone&#x2F;thin is making requests passing in a wvsessionid={value} in the querystring. Naturally, my first attempt to find an answer was to google &quot;wvsessionid&quot;. Unfortunately, all I found was a whole bunch of &quot;random&quot; webpages that had wvsessionid={value} in the URL (they somehow got crawled with an URL with the wvsessionid key&#x2F;value). Anyone?
======
byoung2
Not much info out there.

[http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/webmasters/Yfaoy...](http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!msg/webmasters/YfaoyjvnBbU/4abApToEtCQJ)

[http://www.sitepoint.com/forums/showthread.php?929539-variab...](http://www.sitepoint.com/forums/showthread.php?929539-variable-
attaching-to-my-page-url)

